# Fairy lights in a Hutch?



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi,

I have a rabbit living in a hutch indoors, he will only be living in there for about 6 weeks, and then once bonding has finished he will be moving in with his new brother. However, his hutch is very dark and the only window in this room is behind him, what do you guys think of putting fairy lights in his hutch running around the top of the roof/wall? i know theres a issue with hium chewing it and elctricuting him self but i can't think of any other way to give him so light.

Corneal


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Bad idea imo

If you think the room needs light during the day, plug a lamp in away from the hutch.

Can’t you just position the hutch opposite the window though?


----------



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

Lurcherlad said:


> Bad idea imo
> 
> If you think the room needs light during the day, plug a lamp in away from the hutch.
> 
> Can't you just position the hutch opposite the window though?


cant put it near the window, the rabbit hutch is in the hall and is a rather narrow room


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

100% nope to putting any kind of electrical lighting in chomping distance.

You can get battery powered lights which stick to walls and you push them to come on, I used to use those in my bunny shed - would get through a lot of batteries having it on for long periods though.


----------



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

bunnygeek said:


> 100% nope to putting any kind of electrical lighting in chomping distance.
> 
> You can get battery powered lights which stick to walls and you push them to come on, I used to use those in my bunny shed - would get through a lot of batteries having it on for long periods though.


what about led battery operated fairy lights?


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

Under no circumstances place any electrical equipment near any animal, if there is even a minute risk of cables being chewed or interfered with. This would be a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

Tiggers said:


> Under no circumstances place any electrical equipment near any animal, if there is even a minute risk of cables being chewed or interfered with. This would be a recipe for disaster.


okay


----------



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

wooh! found something that will work! fairylights in a glass jar with the lid on super tight!


rabbit proof lighting!


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

I personally would still not place anything like this near animals. Accidents have strange ways of occurring.


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

If your bun is like my boy, the jar would be pushed over, rolled around, then picked up and thrown about.

A strip light which is battery powered and can be stuck to the roof out of reach (use something extra sticky, they fall down) is a better option.


----------

